# Uber X Driver) AT&T or Verizon on your Iphone from UBER??



## JJuber (Jun 16, 2014)

Mine is AT&T and has not been charge so far for $10 fee, but I have friend also Drive for UBER X, is been charge $10 fee weekly and his phone using Verizon. is this the reason my friend get charged?
we are both drive in Dallas, TX


----------



## Larry B (Apr 9, 2014)

I've got Verizon. Had the phone since September.


----------



## Mosaic_Scene (Jul 17, 2014)

How do you find out?


----------



## AMBUDRIVER03 (Jul 1, 2014)

VZ, lots of dead spots here in LA where I can't even get edge/gprs data signal (1 or zero bars), notoriously bad is Downtown LA and Beverly Hills (the actual hills off if Beverly Glen)


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

AT&T
Chicago


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Mosaic_Scene said:


> How do you find out?


My phone shows "AT&T 3G" on top left corner of screen.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

AT&T Orlando


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Verizon 3G here... 

Paying $10.00 / week for 3G is a total ripoff when 4G was last year, now LTE is this year's standard. wait, bad tech from this "tech" company is the norm....


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ATT 3G in Seattle.


----------



## goldenboyrb (Jul 30, 2014)

AT&T 3G, iPhone 4. I thought we're getting iPhone 4s?
Los Angeles


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Verizon here in Detroit. More stable than my Sprint phone during big events downtown. For what the phone does, it doesn't really need more than 3G. It's not like we're streaming video on it.


----------



## KWDC (Jul 28, 2014)

AT&T in DC.


----------



## LiveFreeorUber (Jun 17, 2014)

AT&T in Boston (new driver, received phone yesterday). No bill yet, but have received several emails indicating that the $10 fee will be charged, also $100 deposit (paid as $50/wk for two weeks).


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Verizon in Boston (got the phone back in February)


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

I have AT&T 3G in Orlando, and about 5% of the time I get "Request Expired" when I tap to accept.  I don't know why, we don't have tall buildings here or mountains or anything.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

New this week so no bill yet. ATT &3G in San Diego. Have seen weak signal in a few areas but so far I am satisfied. Have had 15 trips in four days (about 22 hours).


----------



## goldenboyrb (Jul 30, 2014)

Crownan said:


> I have AT&T 3G in Orlando, and about 5% of the time I get "Request Expired" when I tap to accept.  I don't know why, we don't have tall buildings here or mountains or anything.


i believe request expired has nothing to do with your phone. 99% of the time, it's the rider cancel the request. happened on me twice on wednesday (was my 2nd day driving)


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Verizon 3G here...
> 
> Paying $10.00 / week for 3G is a total ripoff when 4G was last year, now LTE is this year's standard. wait, bad tech from this "tech" company is the norm....


You don't need 4G for map service. And $10 a week is cheap, go work for any other Limo company and see what they charge or their radio fees. Or just use your own phone, since you are already paying a monthly fee for it.


----------



## goldenboyrb (Jul 30, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> You don't need 4G for map service. And $10 a week is cheap, go work for any other Limo company ans see what they charge or their radio fees.


from that point of view, yes it's still cheap, but it simply beat the purpose of drive when we feel like it. now that this $10 a week comes into effect, we're pretty much forced to take rides. at some market it's not even possible getting rides at our convenient hours. they need to review this.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

I was told their phones have unlimited data, sounds like it's already throttled, does anyone know, maybe it's just 3/4g not 4lte? I tried to ask support for just a sim as I have a 5s on ATT go and sprint 6plus to secure my rides since one or the other can have a dead spot, does anyone know if the sim can be used in a tablet and or are calls texts unlimited?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i use sprint and my own iphone 6. its fine most of the time. data might be a tad slower than others but always get a phone signal and unlimited data too. no $10 extra a week.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

LoneXer said:


> I was told their phones have unlimited data, sounds like it's already throttled, does anyone know, maybe it's just 3/4g not 4lte? I tried to ask support for just a sim as I have a 5s on ATT go and sprint 6plus to secure my rides since one or the other can have a dead spot, does anyone know if the sim can be used in a tablet and or are calls texts unlimited?
> Thanks in advance


The Uber iPhone runs only on 3G.


----------

